# Vacuum Chuck



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well been a little slow here so thought I would post my latest adventure in the shop. I am in the process of building a vacuum chucking system. It will draw from 24" hg to 27" hg. I have the cart built and have already started mounting hardware. I have gotten the handwheel adapters for the Nove DVR XP and the Jet 1220 so I can use it on both lathes. The chucks are built that will screw onto the headstock spindle and have the vacuum spindle adapter that will plug into the handwheel adapters. The vacuum pump is a diaphragm pump. I still haven't received the parts which include the hose, hose barb connectors, vacuum gage, filters and the bleed off valve. Hopefully will be here next week. 

So what happens is that I have a bowl finished turned except for the bottom. I unscrew the chuck with the bowl still in it. I put the chuck on a adapter in the tailstock. I bring the tailstock up till the bowl rest against the vacuum chuck. Put a slight amount of pressure with the tailstock and turn on the vacuum. It will suck the bowl tight which is perfectly centered and then I can remove the chuck and finish turning the bottom giving me full access to the bottom without the tailstock in the road. When completed and sanded I open the bleeder valve slightly and release the bowl. It is then ready to finish. I will post pictures when it is up and running to give a better view of what is happening. The vacuum chucks are made up of PVC (3" chuck, 4" and 6") glued into a piece of scrap wood. It has a 1 X 8 nut epoxied on the back for the Jet 1220. I have a different set of chucks I bought for the Nova DVR and will post pictures later. Enjoy the pictures I have so far.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bernie..

I don't know the first thing about turning, but damn, I think that is cool just based on the explanation and function. Is this an original rig or a version of something you've seen elsewhere's?.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have had my idea for about a year now and have been in the planning stages that long but have to say that some of it is from different setups that I have seen. I took idea here and a idea there. I will be sure to post pictures of the setup completed and of the setup at work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's going to be wonderful Bernie, doubly so when and If I go down that path, all possible problems will have been ironed out!
It does my heart good to see a shop that is obviously well used!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. Nobody can accuse me of not using the equipment. I am excited about it and will be happy to assist. I can say that the handwheel adapter kits for the two lathes and the vacuum adapter were pretty pricey at $200. But they are worth it as they are very precisely made. When it is completed I will show a step by step on how it is used.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Bernie. that's brilliant and an inspiration to all us rabid DIY afficianados. I have been wondering about this for quite a while. Where did you get the parts etc?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Maurice. I got my parts from Tom Steyer at this site: 

Vacuum Pumps and System Set-up Kits | JT Turning Tools, LLC 

His parts and fittings are second to none and they fit precisely and tight. Tolerances are good. He has lots of stuff. Not affiliated in any way just extremely satisfied customer.


----------

